# Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED



## crim0rs (20. September 2012)

*Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein neues Gehäuse besorgt und schon alle Teile vom alten ins neue Gehäuse montiert.

Da ich das praktisch zum ersten Mal gemacht habe, habe ich ein Problem... wie im Thread Title schon erklärt, ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich die dinger anschließe...


Mein Mainboard: GA-G41-ES2L

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-g41m-es2l_1.1_e.pdf

Hier das Handbuch dazu...

Könnt ihr mir tipps geben,wie ich mein Problem lösen kann ? Habe versucht, bilder zu machen... Nur das hat irgendwie nicht geklappt, die kleinschrift aufm Mainboard habe ich nicht sichtbar gekriegt ^^ (auch ein bisschen vom Kabelsalat gehindert  )

Ist es möglich anhand des Handbuches festzustellen, an welche Pins die Kabel rankommen?


Gruß

crim0rs


----------



## the.hai (20. September 2012)

*AW: Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*

ja, moment 

so guggst du


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achte aber auf die Polung, sonst leuchtet ne LED nicht


----------



## crim0rs (20. September 2012)

*AW: Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*

Alles klar,

da wo auf dem Kabel hinten so ein Dach ist... das ist PLUS ??


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2012)

*AW: Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*



> neues Gehäuse besorgt


Dann sollte auch ein Datenblatte zu Gehäuse existieren oder auf der Hersteller-Seite nachsehen. Ich glaube eher, der Pfeil (das Dach) auf der Buchse war die Masse, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## crim0rs (20. September 2012)

*AW: Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*

Sooo alles gut dran jetzt nochmal letzter Check ob alles dran ist dann kommts ran anne steckdose !!

Und dann räum ich den kabelsalat nochmal beiseite und ein schönes abschlussfoto/video kann das forum betreten 

Wieso abschluss... Heute beginnt eine neue Ära 


DANKE the.hai !!


----------



## crim0rs (20. September 2012)

*AW: Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*

Eine frage...

gibt bei Audio irgendwie zwei stecker... einmal HD Audio und einmal AC97.. ich habe HD audio rangemacht.. Ist es das richtige für das Mainboard ?

Edit: Nachgeschaut, der stecker unterstützt beides.. Also wieso nicht HD


----------



## mattinator (20. September 2012)

*AW: Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*

HD sollte passen, die aktuellen Sound-Chips erkennen die Geräte sowieso automatisch. Ansonsten ggf. im BIOS noch auf HD-Audio umstellen.


----------



## the.hai (20. September 2012)

*AW: Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*

das steht doch alles in der anleitung......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als standard ist hd im bios aktiviert. kannst es also so lassen. solltest du den ac97 stecker nehmen, musst du es im bios ändern.

P.S: 





mattinator schrieb:


> HD sollte passen, die aktuellen Sound-Chips  erkennen die Geräte sowieso automatisch. Ansonsten ggf. im BIOS noch auf  HD-Audio umstellen.



NEIN, nur HD is eigentlich immer voreingestellt.


----------



## crim0rs (20. September 2012)

*AW: Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*

Juhu, Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich vor dem einschlafn die kiste noch zum laufen kriege.

Danke euch !! Funzt alles wie gegossen, alle LED's leuchten, reset und einschalten funzt, lüfter funzen.... nur der Kabelsalat nervt noch, darum kümmer ich mich dann morgen... Mein Y-Kabel für den zweiten system fan ist auch noch nicht da... Der sollte dann morgen kommen. Einer der beiden gehäuselüfter hat ja dann keine geschwindigkeitsregulierung.. BZW den kann man dann nur per Spannung ím Bios einstellen... Da melde ich mich auf jeden fall noch 

Danke männer, ihr habt verhindert, dass ich zur reparatur gehe...


----------



## Westcoast (20. September 2012)

*AW: Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*

das freut mich sehr, die skizze von the hai ist schon hammer. hat sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## the.hai (20. September 2012)

*AW: Anschließen POWER LED, POWER SW, RESET, HDD LED*



Westcoast schrieb:


> das freut mich sehr, die skizze von the hai ist schon hammer. hat sehr weitergeholfen.


 
Ich bin kein Gott, ich habe nur aus der von ihm genannten Anleitung rauskopiert 

Der Guttenberg unter den ComputerNerds....


----------

